# Happy fathers day to me !



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

SPent the day tool shopping without the kids. 









New compressor / air hoses / hopper / hammer / shop vac / ipad / laptop/ totes for hand tools. 
It was a great day.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well I don't get it for another 20 hrs


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks more like Christmas than Fathers Day! Lol


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Ice that's my next purchase after vacation. I need a new pickup !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ice, the next pic I see of that truck had better have smoke coming off those tyres / tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats Mike, looks good.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Ice, the next pic I see of that truck had better have smoke coming off those tyres / tires.:thumbsup:


I was thinking that it better have a Moore custom interior.:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy fathers day to all the dads and me  nothing like having a little one


----------

